# Sensor de temperatura 1000 grados



## migueleduv (Abr 5, 2014)

*H*ola a todos trabajo en un celda robotica en que necesito medir la temperatura de un tubo q*UE* esta a 1000 grados centigrados y necesito un plaqueta q*UE* me mida esta temperatura y me de una señal digital para que si no se respeta esta condicion me pare la maquina. Pense en un sensor inf*R*arrojo ya que otro de contacto no se aguantaria esta temperatura si alguno tiene algun diagrama para armar esta plaqueta les voy a estar agradecido.
Desde ya muchas gracias. *S*aludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2014)

Hola, antes que nada "*inflarrojo*", no existe, más bien será infrarrojo. Bien, medir  temperatura por contacto(termocupla) a 1000C, es posible, ya que existen en el mercado para ese rango, por ejem termocuplas tipo B, R o S.
La medición de temperatura por radiación(sensor pirométrico), puede ser otra alternativa, pero no tendrá la misma precisión que el sistema anterior, ya que depende del ángulo de captura, reflexión de objetos cercanos, etc..


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 5, 2014)

O las resistencias de platino (PT100 p.ej).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2014)

Las resistencias PT100 dudo que duren mucho a esas temperaturas.
La máx. temperatura que las he utilizado ha sido unos 600C, y tienen una vida útil de algo mas de 1 año en esas condiciones.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 5, 2014)

aquilestor, la PT100 solo "te tira" una variacion de resistencia o hay alguna PT100 que "te tire" directamente una variacion de tension segun lo que sence ? al estilo el LM35 que te simplifica la vida digamos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2014)

migueleduv dijo:


> *H*ola a todos trabajo en un celda robotica en que necesito medir la temperatura de un tubo q*UE* esta a 1000 grados centigrados y necesito un plaqueta q*UE* me mida esta temperatura y me de una señal digital para que si no se respeta esta condicion me pare la maquina. Pense en un sensor inf*R*arrojo ya que otro de contacto no se aguantaria esta temperatura si alguno tiene algun diagrama para armar esta plaqueta les voy a estar agradecido.
> Desde ya muchas gracias. *S*aludos



*Tipos de termocuplas (Wikipedia)*

La elección final depende del presupuesto y la atmósfera de trabajo de la termocipla.

*Tipo K* (Cromel (aleación de Ni-Cr) / Alumel (aleación de Ni -Al)): con una amplia variedad de aplicaciones, está disponible a un bajo costo y en una variedad de sondas. Tienen un rango de temperatura de -200 °C a *+1372 °C *y una sensibilidad 41µV/°C aproximadamente. Posee buena resistencia a la oxidación.

*Tipo J *(Hierro / Constantán): Su rango de utilización es de *-270/+1200°C.* Debido a sus características se recomienda su uso en atmósferas inertes, reductoras o en vacío, su uso continuado a 800°C no presenta problemas, su principal inconveniente es la rápida oxidación que sufre el hierro por encima de 550°C y por debajo de 0°C es necesario tomar precauciones a causa de la condensación de vapor de agua sobre el hierro.

*Tipo N* (Nicrosil (Ni-Cr-Si / Nisil (Ni-Si)): es adecuado para mediciones de alta temperatura gracias a su elevada estabilidad y resistencia a la oxidación de altas temperaturas, y no necesita del platino utilizado en los tipos B, R y S que son más caros.

*Tipo B* (Platino (Pt)-Rodio (Rh)): son adecuados para la medición de altas temperaturas superiores a 1800°C. Los tipo B presentan el mismo resultado a 0°C y 42°C debido a su curva de temperatura/voltaje, limitando así su uso a temperaturas por encima de 50°C.

*Tipo R *(Platino (Pt)-Rodio (Rh)): adecuados para la medición de temperaturas de hasta *1300°C*. Su baja sensibilidad (10 µV/°C) y su elevado precio quitan su atractivo.

*Tipo S* (Platino / Rodio): ideales para mediciones de altas temperaturas hasta los *1300°C*, pero su baja sensibilidad (10 µV/°C) y su elevado precio lo convierten en un instrumento no adecuado para el uso general. Debido a su elevada estabilidad, el tipo S es utilizado para la calibración universal del punto de fusión del oro (1064,43° C).


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2014)

Hola ilcapo, la resistencia PT100, funciona variando su resistencia en función de la temperatura. Por lo tanto se requiere que una corriente circule por ella, para que el instrumento pueda analizar la caída de tensión y de ahí obtener la temperatura.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 5, 2014)

gracias por la respuesta, osea que habria que hacer una fuente de corriente constante para no medir mal digamos ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2014)

ilcapo dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta, osea que habria que hacer una fuente de corriente constante para no medir mal digamos ?



No es tan fácil
La PT100 es bastante mas lineal que otras sondas de temperatura, pero no lo es totalmente, así que su valor se debe corregir por tablas para conseguir el valor exacto de temperatura.

​


----------



## migueleduv (Abr 6, 2014)

hola a todos gracias por las opciones pero una termocupla no me sirve, necesito medir la temperatura de un tubo de hierro que esta a mil grados y el robot lo manipula, siempre esta en movimiento salvo pequeñas paradas durante el proceso que con una termocupla me serviria si mantuviese siempre la misma medida del tubo, pero esta varia segun el proceso. Por esto mismo pense en buscar un sensor infrarrojo para tomar la medicion a distancia. Si hace falta tengo un video de la celda en funcionamiento si a alguien le interesa puedo subirlo. saludos espero mas opiniones. Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola, por curiosidad, ver el video no viene nada mal, puede despertar más opciones.


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 7, 2014)

Ponlo pero yo ne decantaria por el de infrarrojos,yo tengo uno para mas o menos lo mismo pero eb un quemador de gas en secador industrial.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 9, 2014)

hola:

comento que buscando por la internet se encuentran sensores infrarrojos:
http://www.raytek.com/Raytek/en-r0/ProductsAndAccessories/
http://www.omega.com/pptst/OS1600_1700_1800.html

espero sirva esta información.


----------



## el indio (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola, si la pieza de tubo la manipula un robot, en la toma de contacto del robot con el tubo se puede poner un sensor de contacto tipo termocupla, normalmente podes trabajar con modulos de conversion para el plc de control del mismo y establecer la rutina de control dentro del mismo programa del robot o trabajarlo externo al mismo


----------



## migueleduv (Abr 9, 2014)

*H*ola, quedense tranquilos q*UE* si existiese la posibilidad de medir la temperatura con una termocupla ya lo hubiese hecho, mi problema es q*UE* la celda, por disposicion fisica de sus partes no me permite esto, por esto mismo pense en hacer una medicion a distancia y luego enviar esta señal al PLC como bien comentaron antes. Busque algun sensor de temperatura q*UE* llegara a 1000 grados y no encontre ninguno para tanta temperatura, si alguno conoce algun circuito electronico que me permita tomar esta medicion yo luego completo la plaqueta para que esta señal en formar binaria entre al PLC. Perdonen el video no lo puedo subir por aca no*-*se que problemas tiene la pagina pero lo subo a youtube y luego les paso el link.
*S*aludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2014)

migueleduv dijo:


> *H*ola, quedense tranquilos q*UE* si existiese la posibilidad de medir la temperatura con una termocupla ya lo hubiese hecho, mi problema es q*UE* la celda, por disposicion fisica de sus partes no me permite esto, por esto mismo pense en hacer una medicion a distancia y luego enviar esta señal al PLC como bien comentaron antes. Busque algun sensor de temperatura q*UE* llegara a 1000 grados y no encontre ninguno para tanta temperatura, si alguno conoce algun circuito electronico que me permita tomar esta medicion yo luego completo la plaqueta para que esta señal en formar binaria entre al PLC. Perdonen el video no lo puedo subir por aca no*-*se que problemas tiene la pagina pero lo subo a youtube y luego les paso el link.
> *S*aludos



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc


----------

